# Vampire photoshoot



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

As some of you may know I'm going to be a vampire this year at the local six flags. So Hallokitty and I did a vampire photo shoot to put on our characters myspaces. The photos will also be in an art show in Corpus Christi. Heres the first teaser picture. Much more to come. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

That is sooo cool!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i second that, very cool. wow, very well orchestrated.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I love it. Very Very Cool


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Holy @#$% THats you????? THat looks amazing!!! Cant wait to see the other pics*


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG! Awesome!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

WOW!

You both look amazing and the photography is excellent! 

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Great picture! I love it!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Whoa. That is freakin' awesome!!!! You guys look great!


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

eh .. its so-so.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

GD....that is oh so Cool!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Well done! 
Have fun at Fright Fest. I hope ours is better this year...


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Great shot! Looks so professional. You must totally love what you do...(I think I'm envious!)


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Uh huh. Is someone jealous? 

That's a pretty kick ass photo! 



HDawesome said:


> eh .. its so-so.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

THanks guys glad you like it. If you think this one is cool just wait till you see the others. They blow this one out of the water!!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

*GD you are the Vampire king. Looks great!*


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

dustin2dust said:


> Uh huh. Is someone jealous?
> 
> That's a pretty kick ass photo!


Haha, I was just screwing around. Its a neat photo, I just figured there was enough people raving about it and why not give a mediocre comment.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

looks great! 

is that a stake sticking out of your head or part of the backdrop?


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

That's awesome. I love it. I love vampires. I love the picture and your victim looks lovely. I love Six Flags (tho I've never been to the one in TX). I love rollercoasters. Sorry, I'm getting off track in a totally out-of-character really bad touchy feely way. 

Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks again guys


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Count Chocula said:


> looks great!
> 
> is that a stake sticking out of your head or part of the backdrop?


I guess it's part of the back drop. Well it's really not a back drop, we took the photos outside so the background is just edited in.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Suh-weet, GDFreak! 

I love the steampunk vic goth vibe to your costume 

More pix please!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I agree with MrsM, you are indeed the Vampire King!!

Beautiful photography, great makeup and hair.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you kim and hooch!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Great photo!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Awesome photo. The only thing I noticed is your victim has not bite makes on her neck.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

wow, great pic 
Nice job on the makeup, clothes, and setting!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow! Looks awesome! Can't wait to see what else you do with your photos!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks great - can't wait to see the rest!

Ween


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's so awesome!!!!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Halloweiner said:


> Awesome photo. The only thing I noticed is your victim has not bite makes on her neck.


Thats because they are on the other side. The photos we took before that one had the bight marks showing the way she was angled but when we took this photo they didn't show. 

Hopefully the other photos will be up soon. They take a while to edit especially since the photographer has other photos to edit to. All I'll tell you though is that the other photos have blood. Lots of [email protected]*$&! BLOOOD!!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Looking forward to more great photos.


----------



## Withered Witch (Jul 31, 2006)

Amazing! It should be in an art show ... glad it will be.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

OMG that is so awesome. You could make that photo into a post card and sell it.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW!

_*beautiful!*_


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

THank you thank you thank you again!!


----------



## toddbigeasy (Sep 12, 2008)

please let us know when and where we can see more!


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG! Amazing.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

GD, you know I love the pic, can't wait to see more. You should try out for TrueBlood. I wonder if they are casting....try sending in your pics.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

You guys did such a good photo shoot, I SERIOUSLY THINK YOU SHOULD DO SOME POST CARDS or an a short artsy book of gothic vampire photoes. We haunters would make a rush on them and buy out the first printing. The photo is so good.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

toddbigeasy said:


> please let us know when and where we can see more!


You'll be able to see the other ones here when they are ready which will hopefully be soon.

THank you guys so much for all the nice comments! It means alot.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Alright so I know it's been a while but here are the rest of the photos!! I am so stked about them!! My fav is the last one. Hope you guys like them!


----------



## HalloKitty (Aug 8, 2009)

thanks for the complements everyone i hope you enjoy the new pics ^_^


----------



## MorticiaAndGomez (May 7, 2007)

Wow, you guys look great! I really like that second pic. Love the blood!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

although this set of pics are very good, they don't beat the first one. that's my fave. my second choice would be the fog one. these are all extremely good. glad you shared them with us.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

oh, see, I like 2 the best....where your making an angry growling face....the look in Hallowkitty's eyes is just amazing!!!


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

I LOVE 3 & 4!!!! Captivating.


----------



## hellodarc (Oct 4, 2009)

very nice art work ! creepy and chilli as well


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

Beautiful costumes!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Great pics!!! I LOVE the 2nd on the best!


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

THanks guys


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Great Photo Shoot Guys!


----------



## mad madam michelle (Oct 6, 2009)

These look AMAZING. Really dynamic composition, posing, costumes...I love it.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Thumbs up!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

beautiful. absolutely beautiful.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I am absolutely speechless  (And _*that*_ doesn't happen very often, trust me.) 

You both look too too too fabulous!!

That growling picture is my favorite, what a great look on your face. Maybe you should consider a career in acting??

Thanks so much for sharing, I enjoyed these pics immensely


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like you both had a lot of fun with the photo shoot. It tells/shows a great story of her being conquered and then the two of you as one.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

THank you very much hooch!
And thanks to everyone else too!


----------

